# Active Hormones In Different Esters Per 100mg



## Infantry87 (Jul 24, 2012)

Active hormone per 100mg.

Boldenones

Boldenone base: 100mg

Boldenone acetate: 83mg

Boldenone Propionate: 80mg

Boldenone Cypionate: 69mg

Boldenone Undecylenate: 61mg


Clostebols

Clostebol Base: 100mg

Clostebol Acetate: 84mg

Clostebol Enanthate: 72mg


Drostanolones

Drostanolone Base: 100mg

Drostanolone Propionate: 80mg

Drostanolone Enanthate: 71mg


Methenolones

Methenolone Base: 100mg

Methenolone Acetate: 82mg

Methenolone Enanthate: 71mg


Nandrolones

Nandrolone Base: 100mg

Nandrolone Cypionate: 69mg

Nandrolone Phenylpropionate: 63mg

Nandrolone Decanoate: 62mg

Nandrolone Undecylenate: 60mg

Nandrolone Laurate: 56mg


Stenbolones

Stenbolone Base: 100mg

Stenbolone Acetate: 84mg


Testosterones

Testosterone Base: 100mg

Testosterone Acetate: 83mg

Testosterone Propionate: 80mg

Testosterone Isocaproate: 72mg

Testosterone Enanthate: 70mg

Testosterone Cypionate: 69mg

Testosterone Phenylpropionate: 66mg

Testosterone Decanoate: 62mg

Testosterone Undecanoate: 61mg


Trenbolones

Trenbolone Base: 100mg

Trenbolone Acetate: 83mg

Trenbolone Enanthate: 68mg

Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzyl Carbonate: 65mg*

Trenbolone cyclohexylmethylcarbonate: 65mg*


----------



## Zeek (Jul 24, 2012)

Excellent thread! this will be a sticky, mods if you see it first plz do it! otherwise I will when on zeek


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 24, 2012)

There is no way that base is 100%...what are you smoking 87??? :-0

lol


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 24, 2012)

Bro, if i could get my hands on some tren base.... The war would be over point blank.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 24, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Bro, if i could get my hands on some tren base.... The war would be over point blank.



hmmmm...you know that I can probably pull some strings for you if you really want


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 24, 2012)

With oil or water?


----------



## Zeek (Jul 24, 2012)

Do a real suspension, water man!!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 24, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> With oil or water?



Oil of course!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 24, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Do a real suspension, water man!!!



lol its the same thing bro....only difference is that it takes just a tad bit longer to absorb. Even in oil its pretty dam fast


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 24, 2012)

but bases are gonna have to be ran ed, when id rather go for a test p/tren a ccycle which i can pin eod. plus i knoe test base hurts like a bitch. i useed it before the gym for this past cycle with a slin pin and still hurt like a bitch


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll be more then happy to pin that shit Ed and take the pain. Need a guinea pig? Lol


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 24, 2012)

what test would u run with it colt?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a good source for some strong tren base in oil. I trust the brewer and the source. Don't think I could take it tho. I imagine I would end up in jail.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 24, 2012)

Prop. I pin prop Ed anyways so Ed injects are no biggie to me. On week 17 out of 20 with Ed injects now


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dude before i jump into niagra falls with tren base i better go simming in a river first with tren ace. Ive tried tren e and overall it didnt kick it for me for awhile so i didnt like that at all. So tren ace might be my aas of choice for years to come like Kane/Zeeks big asses


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 24, 2012)

You'll love it bro. This was my first run with tren and I pinned 50mg Ed, CVL of course , and set PR's week after fucking week. It seemed like it didn't matter what the weight was. I got it in my head I was gonna pull it or push it and I did. Weight I would of never tried before. And it was smoooooooooooth.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 24, 2012)

test or tren suspension shouldnt be used as a cycle compound anyway bros. They are best used for pre workouts. Tren suspension would be fukin rediculous!!!! I use test suspension (or my special blend of micronized test) for a pre work out...the only shitty thing about that is that the test sus always spikes estro levels as well....so I just use it judicially.


----------



## beasto (Jul 24, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Bro, if i could get my hands on some tren base.... The war would be over point blank.



Shit you ain't lying Infantry brotha!!! Where is it!!!!!!!!!!!! Know Beasto wants it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trust (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice thread!! Sooo  Tren base ?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 24, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Prop. I pin prop Ed anyways so Ed injects are no biggie to me. On week 17 out of 20 with Ed injects now



Yes, cobra said you were injecting it into your ass ed.  My Ass hurts to bad so i do it in my Ass eod.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 24, 2012)

R u sure this is right? I thought the longer the ester...the less active hormone ....why is their more active hormone in cyp than in eth and pp. Refering to ur post on test and deca ect


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 24, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> R u sure this is right? I thought the longer the ester...the less active hormone ....why is their more active hormone in cyp than in eth and pp. Refering to ur post on test and deca ect



Ya that surprised me too..


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 24, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Yes, cobra said you were injecting it into your ass ed.  My Ass hurts to bad so i do it in my Ass eod.



You should try doing it in your ass with a smaller harpoon. I know you like the big ones but the smaller thinner ones allow you to do it in your ass Ed.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good info, thanks for the post... As for the tren susp... Imma walk away now befire i get my hands on some of it... It wont be pretty.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice post Inf good info here


----------



## Get Some (Jul 26, 2012)

For all you guys wanting tren base, have you considered a transdermal? You can order fina cartridges on Amazon and crush the pellets into DMSO and voila, you've got tren base cream. I used to do this all the time and rub it on my abs before a workout, worked great! It's about 50% absoprtion or so.... so for 100mg of cream you're looking at about 50mg that gets used. It's a great product and it's not very hard to make happen!


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 26, 2012)

Can we update this thread with the recommended injection frequency? Like daily, eod, twice weekly, weekly etc? That would make it even more useful...


----------



## Trust (Jul 27, 2012)

mmm, Tren base...Ill look into that..
Can bases be shot subq for a slower release? Whatcha think GetSome?


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 27, 2012)

How the heck does TPP have less MG's then E?!?!?!?!? I FIGURED IT WOULD BE RIGHT BEHIND TEST PROP!?!?!?!?!?
WTF


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 27, 2012)

Get Some said:


> For all you guys wanting tren base, have you considered a transdermal? You can order fina cartridges on Amazon and crush the pellets into DMSO and voila, you've got tren base cream. I used to do this all the time and rub it on my abs before a workout, worked great! It's about 50% absoprtion or so.... so for 100mg of cream you're looking at about 50mg that gets used. It's a great product and it's not very hard to make happen!



Dude, seriously your like the fucking Einstein of the AAS world. How the hell do you come up with this shit?


----------



## Get Some (Jul 27, 2012)

yes, they can be. Esterified solutions can even be shot subQ for a slower release. HOWEVER, I have never done this so I cannot comment on the pain that may be experienced. I would imagine putting more than say 1/2 ml of oil in your subQ tissue may irritate it. But I have no personal experience in this area and have heard from other guys who says it works just the same but with a slower release. If this is true and the pain factor can be dealt with, this may not be a bad option for injectable orals.



Trust said:


> mmm, Tren base...Ill look into that..
> Can bases be shot subq for a slower release? Whatcha think GetSome?


----------



## Get Some (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you bro, I really appreciate the kind words. I'm really not an expert, I just try to pass along as much information as I can to other people so they can be best prepared for what they would like to do. Because honestly, what good is knowledge if you don't share it with others?



Infantry87 said:


> Dude, seriously your like the fucking Einstein of the AAS world. How the hell do you come up with this shit?


----------



## TheExperiment (May 30, 2013)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> How the heck does TPP have less MG's then E?!?!?!?!? I FIGURED IT WOULD BE RIGHT BEHIND TEST PROP!?!?!?!?!?
> WTF



The phenyl group in the ester formula for TPP is pretty heavy. It adds to the ester weight, which a lot of people don't realize. The higher ester weight, the less mg's of pure hormone you are getting per 100mg.


----------

